

Have you been to this meeting?  - SonicSoul
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2014/04/have-you-been-to-this-meeting.html

======
greenyoda
Previously posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7513182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7513182)

